# Rear axle 2014



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

There's no picture.


----------



## OhTheAxle (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry had massive complications trying to resize image from iPhone.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It CAN be welded, but something like that should be replaced. Regardless of the fact that that wheel will never have a proper alignment again, do you really want to daily on something with compromised integrity?


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Why worry about welding? Insurance should cover it, as long as deductible is lower than 1k... Chevrolet. #13335592: AXLE. Rear Axle


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

at Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market it looks like you'll pay about $500 for a used one.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like your being forced to do what most suggest for a rear disc upgrade. 

Find a salvage yard that will send the entire rear assembly for you


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

You got insurance, use it.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

An axle is about 500 used. You need to put the car on a rack I don't think that's the only problem you are gonna have if that broke


----------

